
Report Describes Lawyers’ Advice on Moving Suspect Funds into U.S - hippich
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/01/us/report-describes-lawyers-advice-on-moving-suspect-funds-into-us.html
======
wglb
Something to do in a big city, apparently:

 _And later this week, activists in London will hold what they are calling a
Kleptocracy Tour, a bus ride past properties that they said had been
associated with illicit money. They plan to hold a similar tour in New York in
April._

